# St. Louis gamer looking for a group



## edge3343 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey, I'm looking for a regular 3ed D&D game. I'm a long time gamer and I will be happy to provide you with references if you want.


----------



## Greylock (Jul 26, 2006)

EnWorld references that apply:

alsih2o, myself, Beale Knight, brutorzbill, and who knows who else.

Edge is one of the best roleplayers I have ever gamed with, and a general pleasure to be around even when not gaming.

[And a darned good cook to boot.]


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jul 26, 2006)

Hmm. That's interesting. I'm also looking for a St. Louis based group. Well, I'm not there year-round, but I go to school there.

Lol, I don't have crazy references like you, but I consider myself reasonably experienced, and would never sit down and game with someone until I've spent some chill time with them anyway, so I don't think that should be problematic.


----------



## edge3343 (Jul 29, 2006)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> Hmm. That's interesting. I'm also looking for a St. Louis based group. Well, I'm not there year-round, but I go to school there.
> 
> Lol, I don't have crazy references like you, but I consider myself reasonably experienced, and would never sit down and game with someone until I've spent some chill time with them anyway, so I don't think that should be problematic.



Drop me an email sometime:
dusenbutt (at) yahoo.com


----------



## edge3343 (Jul 29, 2006)

Greylock said:
			
		

> EnWorld references that apply:
> 
> alsih2o, myself, Beale Knight, brutorzbill, and who knows who else.
> 
> ...



Dude! How's the ole gang?

Crazy stuff going down at my old Schnucks oh Hwy 64!


----------



## Greylock (Jul 30, 2006)

BK's game is struggling. Wes has had some real life stuff knock him around. But Next Age Heroes is still moving, albeit slowly. Syl still carries Porter's coin purse.

Found a random post here in the GsG from someone seeking new players in Memphis, and followed it for a bit. The thread died in the crash here a while back, but it put me in touch again with Will W, and we gathered a couple of new folks, straight from this forum. I brought in one of the "replacements" from Wes' game, and now we have a second game going.

Yes, with the Mastermind of the "Incident at the Rope Bridge" DMing. 

Guess what? Tonight Will had a guest run some NPCs.

Oh yes, history DOES repeat itself.  But we are having a blast. Some real creative stuff going on.

Any luck finding a game yet? You know, you could always come back home. ;p  Wes' game could really use a reappearance by Walther.


----------



## Greylock (Jul 30, 2006)

Re: 64

One of the girls is still in the hospital. 

I know her really well. We worked together for some time.


----------



## edge3343 (Jul 30, 2006)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Re: 64
> 
> One of the girls is still in the hospital.
> 
> I know her really well. We worked together for some time.



Oh no! I'm sorry man.


----------



## edge3343 (Jul 30, 2006)

Greylock said:
			
		

> BK's game is struggling. Wes has had some real life stuff knock him around. But Next Age Heroes is still moving, albeit slowly. Syl still carries Porter's coin purse.
> 
> Found a random post here in the GsG from someone seeking new players in Memphis, and followed it for a bit. The thread died in the crash here a while back, but it put me in touch again with Will W, and we gathered a couple of new folks, straight from this forum. I brought in one of the "replacements" from Wes' game, and now we have a second game going.
> 
> ...



Will is a great DM. We had a great time playing his Deeptown game. Some crazy stuff happened to my character.


----------



## wags98 (Aug 6, 2006)

Maybe I should have looked a little further down on the list before I started a new post. Anyway I was wondering if any of you had any good leads on other groups in the area.


----------



## edge3343 (Aug 6, 2006)

wags98 said:
			
		

> Maybe I should have looked a little further down on the list before I started a new post. Anyway I was wondering if any of you had any good leads on other groups in the area.



I played in a Living Greyhawk game this afternoon with a group and met another guy who is interrested in starting a new group. His name is Shawn and he says that he also has a friend that wants to play. We need a DM though.


----------



## edge3343 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think I might have accidentally deleted an email from someone here. If you are waiting on a  relpy from me it could be because I deleted your message. Sorry. Please re-send.


----------



## edge3343 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm talking to two other players right now hoping to get something off the ground for the fall. If anyone else is interrested please let me know.


----------

